# first driving lesson



## angelspeeper (Mar 18, 2010)

I had my first driving lesson today. My son had his gelding trained by a professional trainer, and took lessons. He said it was a lot of fun. Well...to make a long story short, he had to work...so I took his place for his scheduled lesson. He LIED about the FUN part!!!!!!

The trainer let me use his "newbie" (for beginners) horse, but must have forgotten I didn't have a clue what I was doing! I come from riding horses, where you use your seat and legs to que the horse. Putting me in the cart took both those aids away! The trainer said to use my hands to steer...which goes against what I was always taught. But ok, I'll give it a try. We started out at a walk, which lasted maybe 75yards. Then tells me to trot the horse. We started in a slow trot, which I was okay with, but then we started going down hill. That's when things got a little unnerving! That horse just kept going faster and faster! While he didn't break into a canter...let me tell you....He can really haul some butt for such a little thing!!!!!!!!!!!! The more I tried to slow him down, the faster he went!




NOT my idea of fun! I think I need to go clean my pants out!





Not sure I will be giving this another go or not. Its definitely NOT what I thought it would be. I guess I'm getting old, because I would much prefer a slower pace! (WAY slower!!!!)


----------



## susanne (Mar 18, 2010)

Aw, Angelspeeper, take it from me...you have to give driving another chance.

Was the trainer in the cart with you? Did she perhaps think you are more experience than you really are? Otherwise, I'm not particularly impressed by her approach -- having you, a newbie driver, driving solo with a horse she doesn't know too well, out of the arena into what doesn't sound like a very controlled environment. That's not very responsible. She should be in the cart with you, ready to take over, driving in an arena (or corral or other limited space) with a been-there, done-that horse that she trusts absolutely.

Imagine if you first ride had been like that? It is a blast, but you need a fair, safe start.


----------



## rcfarm (Mar 18, 2010)

Angelspeeper, Give it time. It is a blast. I came from riding horse my intire life. Now in my fifties



After a auto accident I could no longer ride. We had a mini, and was told she drove. I had help from friends the first time we hooked her up in a arena. She did great, she put up with me not knowing anything. Now 3 yrs later I have 3 driving minis. I did take lessons from a great girl that worked at Gloria Austins, In Ocala Fl.

Your trainer should have never let you just go. Should have been in cart with you or walking beside you.

Dont give up yet, believe me its totally a BLAST!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh dear.



Sounds like the trainer ought to be



for not taking enough time to make sure you were comfortable before jumping to a fast trot!

I still remember how disturbing it was trying to figure out how to ask your horse to do something when you feel as if your legs have been cut off. It's especially hard if you've been taught to do almost everything through subtle leg and seat aids and stay out of the horse's mouth.



If it's any comfort, a driven horse will respond every bit as well to shifts in your weight, focus, and breathing as a ridden horse. No, really! Yes, you're technically steering with your hands. But the best way to get results is to look where you want to go and let your body (and hence your hands) follow. Pretend your bellybutton is a flashlight and shine the light along the path you want to follow. This will automatically position your hands for the turn and away you'll go.

Some roadster-trained horses respond to taking a grip on the reins by going faster as that's what they've been taught. If gently pulsing the reins (take and release) doesn't work to slow him down, soften up on the reins and breathe down into your seat just as you would slowing a Western horse. With proper contatct the horse will feel you nearly as well through the lines as he would if you were sitting on him.

I'm sorry you had such a rough introduction to driving. Next time (if we can coax you into a next time



) make it clear to the trainer that you aren't ready to go faster yet and stick to your guns. He's probably used to kids who can't wait to dash off!

Leia


----------



## angelspeeper (Mar 18, 2010)

In all fairness to the trainer...the horse WAS a been there, done that kind of horse. I was the beginner! The cart only sits one, and the trainer was walking down to where I was suppose to go. Let's just say...I beat him by a land slide! I was half way around before he got down there. I guess he figured since I have been at all my sons lessons, I would have a clue. (After all I got the horse completely harnessed without a mistake, but had to have help with the wrap straps.) Watching is one thing, but doing is something else! I really don't fault the trainer. It was just the pace of the horse was WAY faster than I liked for my first time! With more experience I might have enjoyed it, but NOT the first time out! At first it scared the be-jesus out of me. I was actually thinking about bailing out. (I'm sure that would NOT have made him very happy with me) Once the trainer got there I did calm down a little and tried to relax, but....

Not sure I am in any hurry to do it again. If I do...I promise you, it had better be at a MUCH slower pace! I'm thinking a walk would suit me at least until I was more comfortable with driving. ( or even a VERY SLOW jog trot...think western pleasure...without the horses nose in the dirt



)


----------



## love_casper (Mar 18, 2010)

It's definitely a bit different. First time I ever drove a horse was with a nice old cowboy who was teaching me on his calm old Morgan. This was years and years ago before I even started riding English.... He had a heck of a time teaching me that neck reining didn't work.


----------



## angelspeeper (Mar 18, 2010)

try taking 20 years worth of barrel racing, add in showing western, and add in just a pinch of English...then just throw me into a cart. It must have been a funny sight, because my daughter was laughing like crazy...while I'm dirtying my drawers!

The trainer kept yelling stop leaning, at every turn! Heck we were going fast enough to have been barrel racing!


----------



## Sandee (Mar 19, 2010)

angelspeeper said:


> try taking 20 years worth of barrel racing, add in showing western, and add in just a pinch of English...then just throw me into a cart. It must have been a funny sight, because my daughter was laughing like crazy...while I'm dirtying my drawers!
> The trainer kept yelling stop leaning, at every turn! Heck we were going fast enough to have been barrel racing!


Now, see, there was the real problem. It couldn't be that it was too fast if you used to barrel race. It was more like you didn't feel in CONTROL! You should really give it another try. Maybe in an arena so the pace could be much slower.

I didn't think I'd like the minis much as my background was all riding too but age and arthritis was forcing the change (when you can't use the knees to post or for leg pressure, it's sort of the end)

I started with an old guy (15 then) that had done it all. They demo'd him and then told me "you've done English; it's the same thing." and sent me on my way. He was very laid back and push button. We decided to try a show and entered the obstacle driving class. I figured the hard part was to get him to back (which he hated) and then keep him in a trot (he was very slow). Well, long story short, we got to the serpentine cone part and a light bulb went on in the old boy's head ( I swear I saw it!). He picked up a very fast trot and whipped in and out of those cones with me barely remembering to nudge him for the turns. Then he dropped back down to his slow trot and finished the course. The surprise, panic, TERROR must have been all over my face as when I looked back the judges were laughing themselves silly. However, he was soooo good we got first place. Needless to say, I was HOOKED on driving after that.


----------



## angelspeeper (Mar 19, 2010)

I think it was the "control" part. And I hear ya on bad knees. I have four pins holding my leg together after a freak accident. (not horse related) I too had to give up riding. Haven't been on a horse in almost five years. So there was NO confidence on my part! (just got into minis a little over a year ago, so still learning. AND this was my FIRST time in a cart) I tried to remember what to do if a big horse took off like that, but nothing seemed to work...then I started to panic!! (I'm not looking to add any more "hardware" to my body. Guess that's why I was so scared.)

I'm thinking I might give it another try, but ONLY in an arena and ONLY at a walk or VERY slow trot until I get the confidence I need. No I don't give up easily, but that really shook me up. I'm better today.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 19, 2010)

In all fairness to you I am going to disagree with you and agree with the others that are putting the trainer/instructor at fault! IF they are going to be giving lessons they should have a cart that seats two. There is no way I would EVER put anyone, previous rider or not, in a cart by themselves for their first lesson! My first lessons start out with me in the cart with them and I am doing the driving. I have met plenty of people who are experienced riders that are not comfortable behind the horse in a cart their first few times out. IF he/she only had a single seat cart he/she should have driven the horse down to the ring to start your lesson in an enclosed area, NOT you and even then I don't consider that a safe alternative as you can have a runaway in a ring very easily too. That instructor sounds like an accident waiting to happen and, if I were you, I would look elsewhere for lessons. I am very glad you weren't hurt and I hope you don't let it put you off driving altogether. As a previous rider who can physically no longer ride comfortably I can tell you that driving is a very enjoyable way to continue experiencing horses.


----------



## Katiean (Mar 21, 2010)

If you think that was fast, I used to exercise Harness race horses. That is fast! Now I need some lessons to get rid of my sloppy ways from the race horses. Why did the trainer not have you in an arena to start? I would not turn someone loose with a horse and cart that had only ridden before. What was your trainer thinking?


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Mar 22, 2010)

My hunch is that you needed a bit more practice in turning and "whoa" before you set off alone.

It is a lot different from riding not having legs as an aid, but it needs a bit of getting used to before it becomes natural for you.

Please give driving another chance before you decide. It is so much fun. My friend was scared to death of going fast and feeling out of control. One she learned to stop and turn well, now she loves to go very fast. In fact, I think she'd like a roadster horse!

Best wishes for fun future drives


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 22, 2010)

Please don't give up!!! I expect I am older than you, and would have been at least as scared as you were in that lesson. But I do think under the right circumstances you would love driving. A good instructor could help a lot. Check out the videos I just posted of the Jeff Morse clinic 3/21/2010 and see if that type of lesson wouldn't appeal to you. Jeff started by asking all kinds of questions about me and my mini so he knew I wasn't totally new to this. But we still walked for the first part of the lesson so he could do an assessment.


----------



## angelspeeper (Mar 22, 2010)

It wasn't so much the speed that upset me. It was the sense of being totally out of control that scared me stiff! I have ONLY ridden horses before never driven them from a cart. I always used me seat and legs to steer my horses NOT my hands! Even my barrel horses were ridden only from seat and legs. I had someone argue with me that barrel horses have to be "pulled around the barrel by their mouths." To proven my point I bet them I could run my horse through the course without a bridle. Needless to say I won $50 from the bet!

So now I'm put in a cart where I can't use my butt or my legs, only my hands...which I have always been told is a "no no". When I ask the horse to trot, he did start out slow, but then just took off. NOTHING I did slowed him down...he just went faster! It was like (from my point of view) he was running blind around the perimeter. When the trainer got down there... He was having to yell so I could hear him. (it was very windy that day) I did manage to get the horse (with the trainers instructions) to slow. But by this point I was already too shaken to concentrate. The whole lesson was spent on trying to slow the horse down, as he just kept speeding back up. The horse was a been there done that horse, so I don't know if it was, the horse feeling good or if it was me.

I will give it another try, BUT...ONLY in an enclosed area with me either at a walk, or the instructor riding WITH me. (preferably both) I'm NOT doing that alone again!

Thanks for all the encouragement!


----------



## Sandee (Mar 22, 2010)

angelspeeper said:


> ....................................................
> 
> I will give it another try, BUT...ONLY in an enclosed area with me either at a walk, or the instructor riding WITH me. (preferably both) I'm NOT doing that alone again!
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement!


Good for you.





Hindsight is always easier. I'm sure you know about your panic being "picked up" by the horse and I'm also sure you know about squeeze and release on reins rather than trying to put their mouth in their butt. Just try it again; take it slow and easy; and soon you'll they'll be begging you to get out of the cart so someone else can have a go!


----------



## RebelsHope (Mar 30, 2010)

I applaud you for wanting to try it again. I agree with the others that your trainer was not to smart to just put you in a cart in an open area. As my trainer told me when I called him up for lessons and told him that I had been riding all my life, he said, "Good just enough knowledge to be dangerous." Which is so true.

I went looking for a trainer after I was driving my mini and I had a run away. I all of a sudden realized that I could not do a one rein stop. That was an eye opener, and at the wrong time! I did manage to get him under control, but thought I really needed someone to teach me. We did some ground driving, and then started in a two person wagon. He drove for most of the first lesson and was there when we had difficulties on the second. That made all the difference in the world. Even though he said I could have handled the situation ( a GSD ran across the street barking and spooked our horse) it was still nice to have someone with more experience right there.


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 2, 2010)

Just wondering if you have had a chance to get back in the cart yet. Hoping you have found a trainer who will do it right this time and you can be calm and enjoy the ride.


----------



## angelspeeper (Apr 2, 2010)

Not yet...life has been getting in the way. But I don't give up easily...so I will give this another try. Unfortunately right now...I need to deal with what life is throwing at me


----------



## angelspeeper (Apr 22, 2010)

OKAY...I DID IT!!!!! I gave driving another try!!! Not on the trainers horse, but on our own. My son would not let me quit. He is such a sneaky one sometimes. Asked me to hold his reins...got out and walk to the head of the horse...then gave me that sly little smirk...and said what are you waiting on...get in!

You would think green horse and VERY green driver would be a disaster in the making. Well I am please to say it went much better than the very experienced horse and first time driver.

we stayed at a pleasant walk (now that's my kinda pace...at least while learning)with my son walking beside me. He gave me instructions on what to do and NOT do. I think he liked getting to boss mom a little too much, so I ran over his foot. Oops!!! New driver mistake...Right??? Who knew you could actually turn the cart that sharp? It really was an accident, and he is fine. But I'm sure I won't live it down for awhile!

Guess now I will have to continue driving, because there won't be any peace if I don't. That's okay... I'm sure once I get the hang of it, I will enjoy it.


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 26, 2010)

Good job! It really is up to the instructor to help the student understand and go at their own pace, not the learner to figure out what the instructor wants.

It will probably be good for your son to "teach" you as well. There is quite a bit to learn from the process of teaching. I have had my more advanced students teach the more novice ones at times, because it helps the advanced students pay attention to what needs to be done and then they improve themselves.

Myrna


----------

